# Yo mama



## flatbroke (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2021)

Lmao now that's funny!


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 9, 2021)

OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Steve (Sep 9, 2021)

Saved


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Sep 10, 2021)

Sorry, but that is an oldie.  There wasn't any 1s in the year when it popped up. 
But is still is a good meme. And worthy of reposting.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 10, 2021)

We all need a good laugh every now and then... Thanks....


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 10, 2021)

Are you spreading misinformation?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 10, 2021)

That ugly, huh?


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 10, 2021)

Hahahaha


----------

